# Neue Scam Methode eines Steam Nutzers



## rackcity (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ein Guter Freund wurde heute von einem Account hinzugefügt. Der Account hatte keine Spiele, nichts. Mein Freund nahm an und frage wieso er ihn geaddet hat. Darauf erhielt er keine Antwort. 2 Minuten später löschte ihn der Account ohne Antwort. Komisch, nicht wahr?

Als er dann in das Spiel CS:GO ging, bemerkte er, das seine skins nicht mehr da seien. Er hat darauf via Steam in sein Inventar geschaut und alle seine Skins waren weg! Es waren Skins im wert von 300+ EUR.


Als er in der Handelshistory nachgeschaut hat, stand dort der besagte Account und er hätte angeblich mit ihm gehandelt. Was er NICHT tat. 

Somit passt auf wen ihr Akzeptiert. Der nette Russe hat wohl einen bug gefunden womit es ihn ermöglicht, SteamGuard und alles zu umgehen. In seinem Account wurden auch mehre Fremde Logins vemerkt. Doch es kam keine steamguard email, nichts.

Nein, mein guter kumpel wurde nicht gehackt oder infected. Es ist schon mehren Leuten passiert heute. Siehe reddit.com o.Ä


Der gute Scammer hat in seinem inventar heute mittag mehr als 200 Knives im wert von pro Knife über 100euro gehabt. Steam ist bereits informiert worden.

Dies bezieht sich auch auf Dota2 Items und co. Passt also auf wen ihr Annehmt!


----------



## thekerub (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Warnung. Aber mal ehrlich, wer kauft denn bitte für über 100€ ein Messer in einem Computerspiel? Für ein echtes Messer okay, wenn es ein gutes ist. Aber bei Counter Strike?


----------



## mkay87 (28. Mai 2014)

Und wie genau soll das gehen?


----------



## unre4l (28. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube ich nehme in den nächsten 2 Jahren erst einmal niemanden mehr an


----------



## rackcity (28. Mai 2014)

@thekerub: keine ahung. aber steam macht mit den % die sie sich da abzweigen sehr gut geld. es hat wohl was mit dem besagten internet pe*** zutun 

habe auch nicht sowas.. aber wer sowas haben mag, der soll sichs halt kaufen

@ mkay87: wie genau sowas gehen soll kann ich dir nicht sagen. fakt ist aber das steam in der hinsicht noch große lücken hat. und diese werden natürlich gnadenlos ausgenutzt wie man sieht.

PS: die messer beginnen bei ca 40euro bis hin zu 300+euro. und ja, von den 300+euro knives haben genug leute welche. die welt hat wohl noch immer zuviel geld.. man kann auch so knives von kisten bekommen. die man mit einem key der 1.80€ kostet öffnen kann. jedoch ist die chance 500:1 glaube ein knife zu bekommen. somit kauft sich das jeder für mal  100-300+euro. wenn man rechnet: 500mal 1.80euro: ~900€. somit kaufen die meisten direkt eins.


ich weiß auch nicht wie weit sich dieser "hacker" oder was auch immer ausbreiten kann. ob er sogar einen steam account klauen könnte. ohne zugriff auf die email vom acc zu haben. wenn er aber auf den accounts wie oben gesagt schon zugriff hat um dadurch die items zu klauen, dann wird er sicherlich auch die ganzen steam accounts mit abziehen können.


----------



## kero81 (29. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## morten44e (2. Mai 2015)

Kann man dagegen rechtlich vorgehen?


----------



## Shona (2. Mai 2015)

thekerub schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wer kauft denn bitte für über 100€ ein Messer in einem Computerspiel?


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber die teile gehen für bis zu 500€ weg je nachdem was für eins es ist



morten44e schrieb:


> Kann man dagegen rechtlich vorgehen?


Nicht wirklich, da du erstmal rausfinden musst wie er es gemacht hat.


@Topic
Dies sollte eigentlich nicht mehr so einfach gehen, schon gar nicht wenn die folgende Funktion aktiviert ist. Hat dein Kumpel diese deaktiviert hat er Pech den dann bekommt er nichtmal mehr die Items zurück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn dein Kumpel bei der CSGOLounge unterwegs ist bekommt er immer solche anfragen. Kaum hab ich dort einen Trade reingestellt bekomme ich 2-3 solcher Anfragen.

Man muss sich nur merken -> Kein Steam Level, kein Spiel im Acc & Account jünger als 1 jahr -> Ignorieren/Blockieren.
Ausnahme: Ihr kennt die Person privat oder durch eine Community/Clan und sogar da sollte man vorsichtig sein.

EDit: Grade erste gesehen das der Thread aus 2014 ist -.-


----------

